# "bought time for an introduction



## Tindi18 (Oct 3, 2004)

I've been on this site for some time, but I never introduced myself. I appologize for my rudeness  
I have 2 female cats. One is 4 months old, her name is Rivers and the other is 2 months old named Marshmellow. Rivers is not very good with guests. She tends to hide away from people when I have visitors. She wasn't alwasy this way though. This only started once my brother's new girlfriend was introduced to Rivers and made a very bad impression. Rivers is an indoor cat who likes to jump up onto the tops of the cabinets when anyone is using the sink in the kitchen. She likes being in the same room as me, but she doesn't like to cuddle. I guess she just enjoys knowing where I am  
Marshmellow is somewhat new to me. My brother brought her home when he found her outside at work. She was thin, flea-infested and had some sort of cold. Because of this cold [which we are treating] she has to stay outside so she doesn't infect Rivers. She is very happy ALL the time and LOVES COMPANY. She welcomes new people, but Rivers doesn't seem to like what she sees of her through the sliding glass door. 
Ok... about me... well... I'm turning 16 tomorrow, and love animals and art.
there! ^^ i am introdued


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! (Officially :wink


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forums


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Well welcome aboard and see you around :!:


----------



## Tindi18 (Oct 3, 2004)

Thank you very much! I'm sorry I didn't introduce myself before, but now all is good.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, love the name Marshmellow!  You said you liked art. Do you do cat drawings? You can post them in the forum :wink:.


----------



## Felix-Design (Nov 8, 2004)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Tindi18 (Oct 3, 2004)

well, DesnBaby, I have done one cat drawing... I guess it would be a good idea to have it along with the 2 pics I have of Rivers


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

That would be cool! 8)


----------

